# Red Squirrel Images



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Taken on a recent trip to the lovely Scottish Highlands

#1



http://500px.com/photo/18534127

#2



http://500px.com/photo/18535689

#3



http://500px.com/photo/18535709

#4



http://500px.com/photo/18535785

#5



http://500px.com/photo/18535713

#6



5D Mark III + EF 300/2.8

thanks

drew


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

just brilliant wish the greys would look that good in my scope :lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice mate. A friend of the family travels once a year to Wick ( from Brum ) to take wildlife photography. He has some amazing pictures, and I'm sure would appreciate your work.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Fantastic photos been to Freshfields twice now hoping to see some but haven't been lucky enough yet.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Nice shots Drew, where abouts in the Highlands were you?


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice pictures! love the squirrels, we have also some of them in a forest near.
Which lens did you use?


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Awesome stuff as usual Drew - love 3, and 4 looks like the little fella is right among his natural habitat in the acorn leaves!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely shots.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lovely shots Drew

If it were me (and its not I know ) I wouldn't 'flood' your 500px account with lots of similar (albeit stunning) images but go for more variety :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Fine shots mate, love the catch light. :thumb:


----------



## KugaStu (Nov 18, 2009)

Found this photo on the Isle of Wight, one of the only places where there are no grey squirrels. My mother has daily regular visits in her garden from them.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Simply beautiful:thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Brilliant photos


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Don't like you any more Drew  Great photos as always :thumb:
My favourite is #3, or maybe #4, no, wait a minute, its #5....


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

1,3 and 4 are my favourites


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Much appreciate all the lovely comments 

drew


----------

